# Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?



## Der Wobbler (17. März 2007)

Servus,
habe meine Prüfung vor 2 Wochen gemacht und habe mir bis jetzt noch keine Angel bzw. Rolle gekauft ! Je mehr ich mich in einschlägigen Heften oder Katalögen (was ist eigentlich die mehrzahl von Katalog ? Katalöge oder Katalogs, Katalögeres ?) lese, desto mehr bin ich verwirrt ! Welche Rolle zu welcher Rute ? Welches Wurfgewicht ? Welcher Haken zu welchen Blei, passt das wieder zur Rute was macht dann die Rolle, bzw. die Schnur ???

Man möchte ja nicht gleich viel Geld "verbrennen" !!! Und bei meinem Glück, kaufe ich auf Anhieb den größten Schrott den es für Geld zu kaufen gibt 

Fragen über Fragen !?!?!? #c 

Wollte doch nur Posenfischen, auf Friedfische !Kann da jemand, mir helfen ?


----------



## bennie (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Dann kauf am besten eine Matchrute   (--> Kataloge)

Wo genau angelst du?


----------



## Willi90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Ohh, Ohhh, Ohhh, und noch so ein Kanditat!! (Nims mir nicht übel)  

Erst mal auf was willst du Angeln? Friedfisch? Raubfisch? Grundmontage? oder doch erst mal Allround?


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Hmm also ich würde nach einer kleineren Rolle und ein er MAtchrute suchen, genaueres kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich das (spezielle) Friedfischangeln auch gerade erst anfange.
Aber bei Pose auf Friedfisch, denke ich mal ist eine Matchrute Ideal Zum Wurfgewicht, Matchruten haben in den seltensten Fällen 30gr. Man möchte ja fein fischen. Im Preisbereich würde ich davon ausgehen, dass man ab 30-40€ brauchbares kriegt, was auch länger hält. Als Schnur auf jeden Fall ganz feine Schnur. Ich möcht nichts falsches sagen aber ich hab bis jetzt immer mit 0,14mm und 0,16mm und <14 Haken gefischt. Hat auch gut geklappt.
Lg Chris

Ps: Mehrzahl von Katalog=Kataloge

@Willi
Schau mal was er unten geschrieben hat:
Friedfisch mit pose.
Also erstmal genau lesen, dann schreiben!


----------



## Steffen90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

hallo
wie schon geschrieben wurde ist eine matchrute erste wahl.
was möchtest du max. ausgeben?
wo willst du fischen? (fluss, see)


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1505&osCsid=51747903f01f0cca8562df98ae135140
Kenne die Rolle selbst nicht hab aber eine Exage 1000ra und die ist eigentlich ein ganz feines Röllchen.
 Dürfte ja zu einer Matchrute passen, oder?


----------



## Steffen90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

@barsch991: die exage 1000ra ist schon nen bisschen klein! ne 2500er wär minimum! und noch was: nimm mal die ra und dann die fa in die hand! die fa hat einen leichteren und ruhigeren lauf und eine bessere bremse als die ra! also wieso die ra kaufen?


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Die Rolle im Link ist eine andere als die 1000ra. Ich hab geschrieben das ICH die 1000ra BESITZE 
Nur habe ich eben beim surfen die die Exage 3000 Match gesehen und mir gedacht, da dort Match steht, kannse das ja mal im AB als Tipp posten


----------



## Steffen90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

sry ich hab den link garnicht angeklickt! die rolle im link wär schon ok aber wie gesagt die fa ist meiner meinung nach besser als die ra!
und auserdem sollten wir doch erstmal wissen was er für die combo ausgeben möchte!


----------



## Nimra (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Hello @Wobbler,
:m
Kleiner Tip am Rande.
Fahre nach Kahl in den Angelladen.Sag das du übers Anglerboard zu ihm gefunden hast. Und en schönen Gruß. Der Günter dort berät dich in deinen ersten schritten und zieht dich net übern Tisch.

Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Schwochi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

mal ne Frage zu euren Bezeichnungen 1000er, 2000er oder 3000er.

Ich hab das schon oft gelesen aber nicht immer mit eurer oben angebenen Rollenbezeichnung.

Nun meine Frage ist das irgendiwe eine allgemeine Klassifizierung der rollen und ihrem Fassungsvermögen?
Wenn ja.. wie berechnet man das

Gruß Schwochi


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Hmm, also das 1000er, 2500er, 4000er steht für das Fassungsvermögen bei *Shimanorollen*. Da diese ziemlich bekannt sind, können sich einige viellicht die allgemeine Rollengröße (Schnurfassung) vorstellen, wenn sie diese Bezeichnung hören. Zb, für Zander würde ich jetzt nach einer 2500er-Größe suchen.  D.H. ungefähr 160m 0,25er Schnurfassung.
Also würde *Ich* auch zum Beispiel bei Spro, Quantum oder was weiß ich nach einer Rolle suchen, die ungefähr dieses Fassungsvermögen besitzt, um nötige Reserven für den Zielfisch zu bieten!
Also so denke ich mir das, ich hoffe es kam einigermaßen verständlich rüber,
Lg


----------



## Schwochi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Gut erklärt. Ich kann ja einfach die Shimanorollen als vergleich nehmen, wenn ich mal wieder diese schönen bezeichung höre und darauf meine Rückschlüssen auf schnurfassungsvermögen schliessen 

z.b. kann die 100er 140 m 0.20er schnur fassen
meine Balzer clx 620 fasst 100m 0.20er schnur ... also kommt das ja fasst mit der Bezeichnung 620 hin *g*   eben kleiner als 1000er usw.  

Danke auf jeden Fall nun kann ich meine vorhanden wüst zusammengekauften rollen mal klassifizieren und den verschiedenen Angelmethoden und Fischen zuordnen

Gruß Schwochi


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Kann sein, dass das falsch ist, nur so mache ich das 
Ich finde auch wenn man einmal die Daten der Rollen im Kopf hat, ist das ganze ziemlich einfach.
Naja, falls Verbesserungsvorschläge vorhanden sind, ich bin gespannt 
Lg Chris


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



bennie schrieb:


> Dann kauf am besten eine Matchrute   (--> Kataloge)
> 
> Wo genau angelst du?


Hey Benni,
ich werde erstmal in Staffelstein angeln (machen dort an Ostern Urlaub !) sehr schöner See dort ! Hier kann ich vieleicht etwas Praxis erlernen. Später am Main - ich glaube das will ich mir am Anfang nicht antun (Strömung,Überhänge und Schiffe) 
UND - ICH HABE *H A K E N* RICHTIG geschrieben !

Gruß
DER WOBBLER


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Wieviel möchtest du denn jetzt ausgeben? Dann könne wir nähere Tipps geben.
Lg


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ohh, Ohhh, Ohhh, und noch so ein Kanditat!! (Nims mir nicht übel)
> 
> Erst mal auf was willst du Angeln? Friedfisch? Raubfisch? Grundmontage? oder doch erst mal Allround?


Hallo Willi90,
Was heist OH OH NOCH SO EIN KANIDAT ? ICH BIN LEIDER NICHT MIT DER ANGEL IM A.... AUF DIE WELT GEKOMMEN !

FRIEDFISCHEN - POSEN - STEHT ABER AUF DER ERSTEN SEITE ! WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL ! aber wie du schon geschrieben hast (nehms mir nicht übel !)

GRUSS
DER WOBBLER


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

*JETZT SCHREIB DOCH ENDLICH MAL WIEVIEL DU AUSGEBEN WILLST, SONST KÖNNEN WIR DIR NICHT WEITERHELFEN*

und noch etwas:
tiieeeeeeef durchatmen und ein wenig die Aggresion herunterfahren lassen 
Lg


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> *JETZT SCHREIB DOCH ENDLICH MAL WIEVIEL DU AUSGEBEN WILLST, SONST KÖNNEN WIR DIR NICHT WEITERHELFEN*
> 
> und noch etwas:
> tiieeeeeeef durchatmen und ein wenig die Aggresion herunterfahren lassen


genau!


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



Nimra schrieb:


> Hello @Wobbler,
> :m
> Kleiner Tip am Rande.
> Fahre nach Kahl in den Angelladen.Sag das du übers Anglerboard zu ihm gefunden hast. Und en schönen Gruß. Der Günter dort berät dich in deinen ersten schritten und zieht dich net übern Tisch.
> ...


Danke Nimra,
für die Info. - so stelle ich mir Angelkollegen vor, einfache Hilfe die man gebrauchen kann - ohne irgendwelche dummen Sprüche ! 

Gruss
Der Wobbler


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> genau!


Hallo BarschAngler1991,
Entschuldige, hat mit dem durchatmen etwas länger gedauert !

Soooo 100 Euro ?

Gruß
Der Wobbler

Mach doch langsam - komme heute eh nicht in einen Angelladen !


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Edit: Oh sorry wasrt ein wenig schneller als ich 

Also ich würde für die Rute 40 und für die Rolle auch so in etwa 40 einberechnen, damit man nicht den letzten Ramsch kauft.


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

dafür bekommste schon ne gescheite rute/rolle
bei askari gibts die sänger spirit waggler für ca. 50€ die hat nen wg bis 30g und als 3,90m variante dürfte sie für dich ideal sein.
als rolle würde ich dir eine daiwa laguna (ist aber etwas teurer) eine spro passion 730 (ca. 35€) oder eine shimano exage 2500 (ca. 50€) empehlen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Ich würde bei der Exage die FA (Frontbremse) bevorzugen, es heißt diese hat eine bessere Verarbeitung!


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Exage die FA (Frontbremse) bevorzugen, es heißt diese hat eine bessere Verarbeitung!


das hab ich doch schon auf der ersten seite geschrieben:q


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Danke für die Info. - da kommt man doch schon weiter ! Für euer Alter - habt ihr doch schon ganz schön Ahnung ! Super DANKE ! Werde euch in meinem nächsten "ANGLERGEBET" aufnehemen !
Gruss
Der Wobbler

P.S. Ich bin nicht nur Anfänger beim Angeln - bei solchen Foren habe ich immer einen großen Bogen gemacht !


----------



## bennie (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Ahnung hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. - da kommt man doch schon weiter ! Für euer Alter - habt ihr doch schon ganz schön Ahnung ! Super DANKE ! Werde euch in meinem nächsten "ANGLERGEBET" aufnehemen !


danke


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Respekt - das spricht wieder für dich ! Man lernt doch nie aus (auch in meinem Alter ) ! HA HA HA HA HA HA !


----------



## Nimra (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Danke Nimra,
> für die Info. - so stelle ich mir Angelkollegen vor, einfache Hilfe die man gebrauchen kann - ohne irgendwelche dummen Sprüche !
> 
> Gruss
> Der Wobbler



@Wobbler .
:m
 Na mit den Sprüchen, da mußt du durch.
Doch die sind hier böse gemeint. 
|jump:
Also immer locker bleiben.
Sag mal hast du evtl. in Alzenau bei Thomas den Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht????|sagnix 
Wie ich sehe kommst du aus Johannisberg. Is ja um die Ecke. 
Bei uns am Kahler See treffen sich ab und zu ein paar Boardìs .Vielleicht hast du Lust auch mal am See zu angeln.
|welcome: und bring deinen kleinen gleich mit den bekomm ich auch unter#:
Dort ist dir ebenfalls praktische Unterstützung gewiß

Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

Hallo Armin,
Danke für das Angebot - werde darauf zurück kommen !
Werde dich nochmal anschreiben wenn ich mir meine Angel gekauft habe !
Hast du dich verschrieben ? "DOCH DIE SIND BÖSE GEMEINT" hast du das "NICHT" vergessen ?
Ich habe in Sulzbach meinen Lehrgang gemacht (wir waren 93 Personen !!! ) einen Thomas kenne ich nicht (oder besser gesagt ich habe ihn noch nicht kennen gelernt )


----------



## Nimra (18. März 2007)

*AW: Anfänger ! Welche Angel ? Welche Rolle ?*

@Wobbler, 
Richtig erkannt.Meinte nicht böse .|muahah:
Sag einfach bescheid wenn du mal Lust hast

Grüße
Armin​


----------

